# Seasonal Residential Rates in Upstate NY



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi everyone. 
Planning on doing some light residential plowing this winter to earn some extra cash. Not a full time thing. Just to wok around my current job. 
Wondering if anyone can give me some input on pricing residentail jobs for the season(contract). 
For example, using a 20x40 driveway for a baseline. How much would some of you guys charge for the season?
What's the best method to use to price these jobs?

THanks.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I have an $18.00 minimum.. 

A 20'x40' would be about $400 + tax per season ($20 visit x 20 visits MAX).. 

My contracts include 20 visits. Anything after 20 is billed monthly at the end of every month with a net 30days.

I'm in Rochester. Make sure you don't cut yourself short and lowball just to get jobs. There are A LOT of guys around here that will do a 20x40 for $100 per season, unlimited visits. And of course they don't charge tax because they aren't a registered business..

Make sure you get insurance and a DBA.. 

Good luck!


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Steve, 

Thanks for the info.. I was figuring somewhere around $400 or so.
As far as insurance goes.. Any rough ideas at whatd I be looking at as far as premium goes?

Thanks.


----------



## c_maint (Jan 25, 2002)

I charge a min. of $25 per storm. That's including several pushes untill the storm is over. I collect after the storms.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

My auto policy is $8590/yr.. This covers myself all year, commercial auto coverage (so its lettered legally), and residential/commercial plowing coverage.

My business liability policy is $2350 per year which has equipment coverage for the plow, and all of my lawn care equipment.. $5,000,000 in coverage


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

WOW, 
thata pretty steep. Can you add a ryder to your exsisting auto to cover plwoing?


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

qualitylawncare said:


> My auto policy is $8590/yr.. This covers myself all year, commercial auto coverage (so its lettered legally), and residential/commercial plowing coverage.
> 
> My business liability policy is $2350 per year which has equipment coverage for the plow, and all of my lawn care equipment.. $5,000,000 in coverage


    How can you possibly go with an $18 minimum/$400 seaonal? Not that I don't believe you, just that I'm sitting here with my mouth hanging open.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Mick,

I have a lawn maintenance account that pays $200,000 per season for mowing and hedge trimming. 


I only have 5 driveways at the $400 seasonal rate. They are all in the same subdivision..

Most of my driveways are private drives and commercial lots. $125-140 per hour


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Um, geez I am still with Mick on this one.  
Todd


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

I just turned 18yrs old a week ago if that helps..


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

Listen Here I am only 40 miles to your east you need to charge at least $30.00 visit utica gets about 20 plowable events a year around 600 a year.
you should consider deicing to and dont forget about ins. also there is no such thing as plowing in your spare time.


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

Steve,
Thats some nice contracts, i would like some of thouse, do advertize anywhere?

Utica is about same as here prices, so yea $20 per trip sounds good, try locals see what they charging, and how big is competition


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

*Mick*

I agree with you it probably costs me about $18.00 to plow a res. Consider my laborer, Ins. Lawyers fee, Marketing, Salt, *GAS*

I dont know how they do it


----------



## usabestsnoplowr (Nov 6, 2004)

*Quality Lawn Care*

If you want to kill the low ballers you should kill yourself LOL.

No just kidding I think you need to bring up your prices trust me if your service is reliable you are worth more than $18.00 Get yourself what you are worth.

PS if you have low ballers what are they charging for a min. $10.00???????

Oh yea one more thing you are in a good market there is money in those hills, lots of development, play your cards right and your new Min. will be $40.00

I wont put my shoes on for $18.00

Sorry I am reacting like this but wow. With all the overhead I just dont understand.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

usabestsnoplowr said:


> I wont put my shoes on for $18.00
> 
> Sorry I am reacting like this but wow. With all the overhead I just dont understand.


That's what I told the lady who called me a couple years ago. She wanted to pay me $15 to come and plow out just the end of her driveway. Told her I wouldn't even START my truck for $15. Maybe if I was driving by and got waved down. I put my minimum up to $30 this year.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

First your normal auto insurance Will not cover commercial plowing and any plowing for money is commercial. Residential driveways included. If you plow anything for money or trade you are in the business and have to play with the big boys. Go price your insurance before even thinking about starting a business then figure out what you need to make a profit. $5000 to $10000 is not unreasonable for insurance, then there is a business license. etc. add up the numbers and if you can't make enough to pay your expences like the rest of us then stay out of the business. That is what hurts the guys that do this for a living. There is nothing wrong with doing your own, family, neighbor, or friends driveway for free but the first time you take a dollar for gas or accept something in barter then you need insurance to cover your A$$. and as we all know that is about the largest expense we have outside of our equipment.

Sorry if this is not the type of answer you wanted but you asked.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

usabestsnoplowr said:


> If you want to kill the low ballers you should kill yourself LOL.
> 
> No just kidding I think you need to bring up your prices trust me if your service is reliable you are worth more than $18.00 Get yourself what you are worth.
> 
> ...


Did I not say I'm only doing 5 driveways at $400 a season which is my minimum.. I don't do unlimited contracts either. If I go a penny above $10.00 on most of these, they will turn you down. You can tell me all you want about how much money there is around here, I know it; but the thing you haven't seemed to realize is EVERY truck around here has a plow hanging off it. Saratoga Springs is by no means a "big city".. This is urban competition where guys from the city living in a hole at night will plow or shovel for $4-5..

Most of my contracts are commercial and I'm making anywhere from 125-165 per hour. I also do long private drives that the lowballers would never be able to handle.

Get your facts straight before you tell me to kill myself..


----------



## Dnipro Max (Aug 27, 2004)

steve is right


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

I have to go with Steve – I have commercial accounts up here that are going for less than cost!! 

Which means we are not bidding apples to apples - The bid spec says one thing and 'They' are offering another (ie. Plowing without plowing insurance, they may have insurance but not to plow....)

There is a large chain of convenient stores in our area and one of the locations is paying the guy in beer to plow! Come on! How do you compete with that?

There are times when you have to fill the hole with a smaller margin. Every year you find another batch of folks who want service and not empties thrown on their property! So eventually it will work itself out.

I job cost all of our bids and I know where my margin is so if I bid tight and still make a profit am I a lowballer? Make no mistake, we are a real company who is changing the way business is conducted in this area and we are raising the bar on service.

In a couple of years the only properties the fly-by-night guys will have in our area, will be the ones that we don't want! Amen! - michael


----------

